# z 24 vacuum hoses



## coolbreeze (Aug 18, 2006)

i just put a new rebuilt z24 motor in my 1987 truck and i need to know where to find info on where the vacuum hoses go correctly


----------



## stinky (Apr 30, 2004)

coolbreeze said:


> i just put a new rebuilt z24 motor in my 1987 truck and i need to know where to find info on where the vacuum hoses go correctly



I;ve heard, I don't know how or where exactly, but I've seen several times that it is available on the Autozone webiste.


----------



## coolbreeze (Aug 18, 2006)

thank you i will give it a try


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Truck and SUV forum would get you more resonces. This is the datsun Forum.


----------

